# Looking for coni 330's



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

if you got'em i want 'em.

Let me know.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris, check with some local fur buyers. Many times they will have used traps for sale for a good price. I'd sell you mine but a plan on putting some 330 neck braces on some beaver this spring. :wink:


----------

